# California Air Museums. Yanks Air Museum Chino.



## Kyushuj7w (Aug 8, 2021)

This is Yanks Museum. They are on the same Chino airfield about an hours drive from Santa Monica. I did not remember this one existing when I last visited in the 90's but perhaps it did and was tiny or I just missed it. Great collection and they were having biplane ride for $50. This was 2013 so I'm sure the pirce has at least doubled. That's a deal we could not pass up. Ty went up in the Stearman. Some unique types here and like the others I'm sure its changed a lot. But just an example of what you can see in Southern Cal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kyushuj7w (Aug 8, 2021)

*What was nice about Yanks at the time was you could get into the restoration hanger. *​


















*This P-51A does not have the perforated dive brakes. *​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kyushuj7w (Aug 8, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 15, 2021)

Great shots


----------

